# IXXX, please help me narrow down my type? (It's short)



## drknlvly72 (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm confused. For the longest time, I was sure I was an INFJ. But yesterday I took the socionics test and my result was IEI (INFP) I am so confused as to which type I am. Can anyone break this down for me?? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wolfskralle (Nov 29, 2013)

I think IEI is actually INFJ - Intuitive, Ethical, Introvert (cognitive functions order: Ni Fe). The p/j dichotomy for introverted types flips in socionics (p is J and P is j).


----------



## qirk (Jun 25, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> I don't see how you can draw such assumptions about this based on this little information available. If anything, a lot of these traits seem stereotypically enneagram 1w9 but don't really point out much in terms of actual cognition.



I've never been typed as a 1w9 though.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

veri said:


> I've never been typed as a 1w9 though.


Now you have.


----------



## qirk (Jun 25, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> Now you have.


But I'm not.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

veri said:


> But I'm not.


Never said you were. I said that your answers stereotypically fit 1w9, not some INxJ type.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

ephemereality said:


> I said that your answers stereotypically fit 1w9, not some INxJ type.


Those aren't inherently mutually exclusive.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Bricolage said:


> Those aren't inherently mutually exclusive.


No, but there's nothing to indicate it in the OP. At least not with any certainty.


----------



## TheSummerOne761 (Aug 5, 2013)

intx


----------



## Xenograft (Jul 1, 2013)

I get a lot of Te and Fi, but I'm not too sure of anything else.


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

ephemereality said:


> I'm an INTJ and I cry a lot and quite easily to my great dismay. It's one of those things that's bothered me since I was a child. I likely have an easier tendency to cry due to experiencing a lot of trauma in my early childhood.


Kudos for being strong enough to open up about something that causes you distress. I attribute my inability to cry to the same reason. As a child I tried to hide my crying to avoid showing weakness to those who continuously hurt me.



ephemereality said:


> I don't see how you can draw such assumptions about this based on this little information available. If anything, a lot of these traits seem stereotypically enneagram 1w9 but don't really point out much in terms of actual cognition.


It was conjecture, and arguably it came across with far too much confidence. With more information, a solid case could be made, but when I don't have a lot of information to go on, I will estimate and draw from the information available, and I will also make conclusions based on function and type tendencies.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Fried Eggz said:


> Kudos for being strong enough to open up about something that causes you distress. I attribute my inability to cry to the same reason. As a child I tried to hide my crying to avoid showing weakness to those who continuously hurt me.


Well, it's not like I appreciate spreading this knowledge around. It goes entirely against my personal image I wish to cultivate. 



> It was conjecture, and arguably it came across with far too much confidence. With more information, a solid case could be made, but when I don't have a lot of information to go on, I will estimate and draw from the information available, and I will also make conclusions based on function and type tendencies.


Fair enough.


----------



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

veri said:


> I'm doubting everything I thought I was in this past year. The only thing I'm sure of is that I'm an introvert. I'm 18.
> 
> 
> - i'm self confident about what I (think) can do well and aware of what I can't do
> ...


You sound like an ISFP to me.

Certainly Fi/Te and Se/Ni axes, so INTJ is certainly a possibility.

Heh, I was a right. Didn't read the other pages until now. INTJ's are the most feel-ry of all the T's, so it could make sense for you. To help narrow it down:

Do you find that when you're stressed you engage in risque or binge behavior?


----------



## qirk (Jun 25, 2013)

@Raawx thanks for the input, I've certainly considered Isfp before.

Did a questionnaire, for whoever wants (?) to read it.

*3. Please describe yourself as a person if you were to introduce yourself to someone else like in a cover letter. What kind of person are you and why?*

I'm really quiet and hard to get to know. I dislike small talk and I'm bad at faking social pleasantries, thus seeming really awkward when doing so. I'm not easily excitable and hardly express any emotion at all. I'm not afraid of speaking up though, especially in defense of my beliefs or someone being treated badly, I can't stand people who silently watch without doing nothing and go along with the majority just to fit in. I tend to be very objective in this regard as I value justice and fairness for everyone, even if I dislike the person in question. I have confidence in my thoughts which leads me to be very stubborn and even when I know I'm wrong I tend to go down with the ship. On the other end I'm really insecure about how I come across to others and about my social position, I'm really sensitive in this aspect and can get easily hurt if someone criticizes me. Also, I'm so indecisive about everything that I'd rather accommodate people than stress about what I really want. I come off as really cold and detached and I can be quite insensitive about other people's issues too, I'm definitely not the go to person if you need emotional support and understanding. Unknown to most I frequently cry when watching movies or reading books or even when I see something beautiful. I don't analyze my feelings at all and tend to ignore them, thus only understanding my reaction to something long after it's happened. I'm usually a very laid back person and I just go with the flow so anxious people irritate me quite a bit. When stressed my temper comes out and I become very snappish and refuse to think logically. 

*4. What kind of person would you LIKE to be? Why? What kind of person would you NOT want to be? Why?*

I'd like to be a confident person who's not afraid to state their opinion, someone who can make the difference and is able to live true to themself without being too influenced by people's judgements. I wouldn't want to be an insecure person who's always anxious about everything and does things just to please others without taking in consideration what they really want.

*5. Do you think there are any differences to how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that are you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?*

Usually I'm described as quiet and distant, very private and 'weird', sometimes as insensitive/emotionless until they see me crying over a stupid movie. Very few people get to know the real me and, unless I have very strong opinions on anything, I tend to just stay silent so it's not surprising that people don't actually have much of an opinion about me.

*6. What in life do you find to be of importance? Why?*

I value individuality above all else, I think that everyone should distinguish themselves from others and should express themselves freely in whichever way they want. I don't value love, friendship or traditions as I consider them rigid convictions people are set to cherish since birth.

*7. How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?*

I'm always anticipating the future and idealize a situation to the point of feeling really disappointed when it actually happens and it's not what I'd imagined. For example 2 or 3 years ago I started slowly losing contact with the friends I'd known my whole life and while I saw them making new ones and moving on with their life I found myself at a crossroad: do I move on too or try to reconcile myself with my old friends? I ended up doing neither. The new people I met didn't reach my expectations and didn't 'get' me and my old friends didn't care anymore. I didn't want to accept this change, got depressed and ended up friendless.

*8. Please describe yourself when you are in a stressful situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.*

I get really snappish, lose my patience and I'm not able to think logically. I've been told I resemble my ESTJ mother when this happens and it's unexpected of me as I'm usually really apathetic and don't show much concern for anything.
Once my anger is out I come back to my usual self though.
At the same time if I'm feeling anxious I automatically repress it because I think that nothing good comes out of worrying about possibilities and what could happen or go wrong. So I'm pretty positive, optimistic and can see a good side in any situation even if I don't believe it myself. Kind of like making excuses for my behaviour when I know I'm in the wrong and when on the other end I'm pretty critical of others.

*9. Please describe yourself when you are in an enjoyable situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.*

When I'm having fun and feeling happy I tend to push away anything that may ruin the moment and that's when my 'insensitive' side comes in. Friend is having a shit day and is looking sad while I'm having a good laugh with someone else? I won't run to comfort him/her and ruin MY mood, I won't be able to make them feel better anyway so what's the point?
I feel happy without a reason that day and I learn that something really bad has happened to an acquaintance? Yes, I feel sorry for them but still go on enjoying my day while for example one of my friends won't rest until she's sent a couple of messages to that person because that's 'what should be done' and will talk about it for the rest of the day saying how sorry she is for a hundred times.

*10. Describe your relationship to socialization. How do you perceive one-on-one interaction? How do you perceive group interaction?*

I dislike one on one interaction unless I'm really comfortable with the other person or if said person is able to maintain a conversation going without much effort from my part. With larger groups I'm the person that doesn't say anything so in general I prefer smaller groups of 3/4 people where I can just come out with my witty comments/bad jokes without having the pressure of talking nonstop.

*11. Describe your relationship to society. What are the elements of it you hold important or unimportant (e.g. social norms, values, customs, traditions)? How do you see people as a whole? *

I covered this in the previous answers I think.

*12. Describe your relationship to authority. How do you perceive authority? What does it mean to you, and how do you deal with it?*

I generally respect it even though most of the time I don't agree with their decisions. I've always been a silent rebel: I will agree with you but I'll do things my way or I won't do them because I don't think the same way as you. I dislike when others disrespect them though as I think that they're in their position for a reason and should be respected.

*13. Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life? *

I live in an organized mess. I like order but I don't have the impulse to have everything sorted out perfectly. As long as it makes sense to me and I know where things are even in a messy room, it's fine by me. 

*14. What is it that you fear in life? Why? How does this fear manifest to you both in how you think and how you act?*

Running out of time. I live in the constant fear of wasting time on futile things. It's come to the point that everything I do has to be evaluated on importance relative to time wasted or gained. When I'm just relaxing doing nothing I'd get struck with the thought of losing time in which I could be doing something much more useful. When I'm actually doing something useful the thought of time would make me rush through it so I could gain even more time, which then leads me to having to redo that same thing and waste double the time first taken.

*15. What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?*

I want to be succesful in whichever road I take in the future while staying true to my values without being influenced by other people's opinion. I want to find the right road to take and have a peaceful life. I want to keep growing and reach an acceptable level of self-consciousness.

*16. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*
Energize: doing things I enjoy, sleeping
Drain: exercising

*17. Why do you want to know your type? What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why? If you know your enneagram, please post this here. If you have done any online function tests such as the Keys2Cognition, it helps if you post these results here as well.*

Have been mistyped as an INFJ. Possibly INTJ, INFP, ISFP or whichever type with Fi/Te.
Enneagram: 4, 5, 9 not sure about my core type. Possibly 1 and 8 too.


----------



## Obstructor (Oct 10, 2013)

I don't know why you are against being an INTJ. Maybe we are just having a riveting debate?

You are quoting my brain. @veri

"Running out of time." When I waste time, I play an ominous clock on endless repeat on my computer.

"I live in an organized mess." I can barely pay attention to reality enough to care about my surroundings. Although I have made a conscious effort to reach a semblance of cleanliness.

"futile" love this word

"I tend to push away anything." Very symbolic, I do it in the opposite scenario though.

"others and should express themselves freely in whichever way they want." We can only control ourselves, and others should seek the same.

"Yes, I feel sorry for them but still go on enjoying my day" This is why INTJs come across heartless, shadow Fe, we don't match the emotions of those we encounter.

At the very least you are guarenteed to be an N and a Fi user. That leaves us with INFP, INTJ.


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

Obstructor said:


> I don't know why you are against being an INTJ.


FYI veri, I would like to hear any reasons, because it could be a stereotype that we can prove wrong.


----------



## Halcyon (Jun 21, 2013)

I would say INTJ with a slight chance of ISFP for you, @veri! roud:



drknlvly72 said:


> I'm confused. For the longest time, I was sure I was an INFJ. But yesterday I took the socionics test and my result was IEI (INFP) I am so confused as to which type I am. Can anyone break this down for me?? Thanks in advance.


In socionics, IEI is the same as INFp (note the lowercase P) and that type typically translates to an INFJ in MBTI. roud:

IEI = INFp = INFJ


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

@veri

You are an INTJ.


----------



## qirk (Jun 25, 2013)

Obstructor said:


> I don't know why you are against being an INTJ. Maybe we are just having a riveting debate?





Fried Eggz said:


> FYI veri, I would like to hear any reasons, because it could be a stereotype that we can prove wrong.


I'm not against being and INTJ, actually if we're talking about bias I'd much rather be an INTJ or an ISFP than an INFP; it's not that, I just don't want to be mistyped.
But since everyone seems to agree on INTJ, I'll take it. Of course other suggestions are still welcome.


----------



## qirk (Jun 25, 2013)

Tzara said:


> @_veri_
> 
> You are an INTJ.


Straight to the point. Thanks, I guess


----------



## adam1010 (Mar 7, 2014)

veri said:


> I'm doubting everything I thought I was in this past year. The only thing I'm sure of is that I'm an introvert. I'm 18.
> 
> 
> - i'm self confident about what I (think) can do well and aware of what I can't do
> ...


I'd say you sound like a definite 'N', you just don't seem to have the connection with the physical world like most 'S's
Probably 'F', but not a particularly strong one;i doubt you'd find too many 'T's crying over something beautiful regularly
You seem like a pretty strong P, you're disdain for details, easy going nature and big picture focus all point to that

I'd guess at INFP, anyone else?


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

veri said:


> Straight to the point. Thanks, I guess


Im generally good at typing. You do have a weird vibe though. :kitteh:


----------



## qirk (Jun 25, 2013)

adam1010 said:


> I'd say you sound like a definite 'N', you just don't seem to have the connection with the physical world like most 'S's
> Probably 'F', but not a particularly strong one;i doubt you'd find too many 'T's crying over something beautiful regularly
> You seem like a pretty strong P, you're disdain for details, easy going nature and big picture focus all point to that
> 
> I'd guess at INFP, anyone else?


Thank you for your opinion, I've considered Infp but it doesn't really suit me that much.



Tzara said:


> Im generally good at typing. You do have a weird vibe though.


I get that a lot.


----------



## adam1010 (Mar 7, 2014)

veri said:


> Thank you for your opinion, I've considered Infp but it doesn't really suit me that much.


Fair enough, what about INFP doesn't sit well with you?


----------

